# r33 98 240 ????



## 743motorsport (Nov 11, 2002)

has anyone here ever done a r33 swap into a 97-99 240 one of my friends is thinking of doing it and imjust trying to figure out what he's getting us into? any info would be helpful


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

btw, 240 only went up to '98


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

www.240sx.org has an entire section for the RB. cya there


----------

